# Toro Grandstand



## ellsbebc (May 5, 2019)

Looking to upgrade from my 21" Honda HRX I've used the past couple seasons to maintain my 18k sqft zoysia at 2.5". Thinking about a zero turn or stander so I can mow more frequently and want to drag a mat for a leveling project next year to bring my HOC down to 1.5-2.0".

Everything I've read suggests to go for a used commercial machine in lieu of standard residential equipment. Came across this 2014 Toro 52" deck while surfing FB marketplace this week. Not needing a deck that large but would gladly take the efficiency (double wide gate so clearance isn't an issue). Anyone have experience with Grandstands?

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/391290225143240/


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I have no experience with the Grandstand ,but I do have a stander.

I don't know of any standers with a hitch on the back, so you will be limited to a zero turn if this is the case.

If it was me I would purchase my mower brand new. Take that 2700$ your about to spend and save it for a brand new one. You probably could get that stander for around 6-8k


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

I have a used toro grandstand and they are great machines. I would ask why it needed all new wiring and who put it in. Also the battery setup may need to be addressed. Maybe the wrong size battery? With that many hours I would offer $2500. Make sure the hydro motor don't whine and the fluid is clean.

Scott


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

What is the point of a "stander"? You can fit more of them on a given size trailer - anything else?

I had a standup aerator and I didn't like standing. Would you rather stand for an hour cutting your grass or sit for an hour?

No armrests like sit-down zero turn so you can't rest your arms and you have to use your thumbs and fingers which was was tiring on my hands.

I never used a grandstand but if it is anything like the standup aerator I had then I would take a sit-down zero turn.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

And if you look at the way the hand controls are... to change from going forward to reverse it looks like you have to reposition your hands. Thumbs on the rear bar and pull with fingers for one direction and fingers on front bar and pull with thumbs to go in the other direction. Not very good ergonomics!

Not to mention the distance of travel of the controls for the finger/thumb lever is much less than the handle bars of a sit-down zero turn = less precise control.


----------



## cpVA (Jun 20, 2019)

I have a 52" grandstand. Purchased new last year. I tried the comparable hustler and wright standers but the toro was the one for me. I owned a sit down hustler fast track super duty 2007 model few years ago and it was great. My brother still uses it to maintain 4 acres with no issues. 
Few reasons that I chose a stander. It's easier on the back when hitting bumps, easy to get off to pick up items that you don't want to hit, saves room, and I can cut a steep bank by walking behind the mower and not worrying about rolling over. A new grandstand will run you around 9500, with 0% financing or about 200 a month. Get a yard or 2 to cut to pay for it. If taken care of it will last you 20 plus years. One in the add with 960 hours, new wiring, would be risky imo.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I also have a stand on and prefer it for the reasons cpva stated. Like he said it easier to get on and off if you have to move an item, better visability in what your cutting and I prefer to stand. I sit a lot during my day job so standing while mowing isn't a big deal. I have 20k sqft, now If i had over an acre then I'd probably switch to a sit on. But for smaller or mid size lawns I think stand ons are great.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> I also have a stand on and prefer it for the reasons cpva stated. Like he said it easier to get on and off if you have to move an item, better visability in what your cutting and I prefer to stand. I sit a lot during my day job so standing while mowing isn't a big deal. I have 20k sqft, now If i had over an acre then I'd probably switch to a sit on. But for smaller or mid size lawns I think stand ons are great.


What he said.

I have two standers and a sit down zero turn and my wife l, my son and I all prefer to run the standers. They maneuver quicker because they are shorter and you have better visibility. With nothing sticking out behind you you maneuver the machine quicker and closer to things.

Scott


----------

